# Google verlinkt auf falsche 3. Internetseiten



## xSilverStonex (12. April 2011)

Hallo,
hab wie im Titel schon steht ein kleines Problem: Wenn ich in Google etwas suche, egal was, werde ich wenn ich auf ein Ergebnis klicke meistens falsch verlinkt, und komme dann auf dritte Seiten. Erst nach 5 bis x-maligem Zurückgehen und erneutem Drücken wird die richtige Seite angezeigt. 
Kann mir wer bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen? Sieht für mich irgendwie aus wie ein Virus -.- deswegen hab ich schon mal Malwarebytes laufen lassen, hier die Logdatei:

> Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
> www.malwarebytes.org
> 
> Datenbank Version: 6335
> ...


Eig ja keine infizierten Dateine... Schon einmal vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Pokerclock (12. April 2011)

Thema verschoben. Bei den News-Kommentaren hat der Thread nix zu suchen.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. April 2011)

Irgendwelche Plugins im Browser an denen es hängen könnte?


----------



## xSilverStonex (12. April 2011)

sry ich komm mit dem forum nicht ganz zurecht...
mhm kann schon sein wo/wie kann ich den die plug ins prüfen und wie erkenne ich an welchem es liegt?


----------



## xSilverStonex (15. April 2011)

vielen dank das jmd antwortet...


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. April 2011)

Teste Dein System mal mit HiJack This und kopier die Ergebnisse aus dem Log HIER rein.Wäre noch ein guter Test, ob was unerwünschtes auf Deinem Rechner läuft. Kenne kein Addon, welches sowas macht.
MfG


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2011)

Also, da steht zB als 5. Treffer ein Link, und wenn Du da draufklickst, gelangst Du ganz woanders hin, oder wie? Schau mal, wenn Du mit der Maus über dem Link bist, ob ganz unten im browser noch der korrekte Link steht oder schon da eine andere Seite steht.


----------



## xSilverStonex (20. April 2011)

@mae1cum77
also ich habe deine methode ausprobiert und 2 wurden 2 schädliche dateien angezeigt. Dannach habe ich die nötigen maßnahmen ergriffen, um sie zu entfernen. Wenn ich jetzt erneut hijack laufen lasse und die logfile analysiere, ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Wie es aussieht hat es geklappt, vielen dank!


----------



## xSilverStonex (20. April 2011)

verdammt ....

google verlinkt hin und wieder noch immer auf 3. Seiten wie z.B. http://www.monstermarketplace.com/search/?q=pcgh&t=L176469&gc=look&sid=CM3NQlpQ3OL-1K-20Npy4Q

was nun?


----------



## mae1cum77 (20. April 2011)

So wie das aussieht hast Du Dir einen Browser-Hijacker eingetreten. Bei Google findet man dazu ne Menge Einträge, fast jedes Virenforum kennt das Problem.
 Die lassen sich meist nur enfernen, wenn man ein unabhängiges Reinigungssystem bootet, z.B: Avira-Rettungsdisks oder ähnliches.
MfG

EDIT: Da zu dem System auch Keylogger und ähnliche Sideshoweffekte gehören, ist eine Desinfektion garnicht einfach. Kann da eher Neuinstallation, mit anschließendem Image-Backup als Sicherung empfehlen. Zudem NoScript und Flashblock als Addons für Firefox, seither habe ich mit sowas keine Probleme mehr. 
Derartiges kann man sich ungeschützt als Drive-By-Download ohne eigenes Zutun eintreten.


----------



## xSilverStonex (21. April 2011)

also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, soll ich mein system neu einspielen, darauf habe ich aber echt keine lust. Ein älteres Image habe ohne diesem Problem habe ich leider nicht, da der Browser Hijacker schon früh nach einer neueinspielung eingetreten ist.
Was versteht man denn unter dem Begriff ein unabhängiges Reinigungssystem booten?

mfg


----------



## xSilverStonex (21. April 2011)

hier einmal die hijackthis logfile:



Spoiler



Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 14:25:01, on 21.04.2011
Platform: Windows 7  (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16766)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\TurboV EVO\TurboVHELP.exe
C:\Windows\DAODx.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\TurboV EVO\TurboV_EVO.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\EPU\EPU.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\BCU.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Suite\QFan4\FanHelp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\plugins\LCDAppletsMono-1.00.027\Applets\x86\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\AAM Updates Notifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avnotify.exe
C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\HiJackThis204.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar - {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID-Anmelde-Hilfsprogramm - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar - {872b5b88-9db5-4310-bdd0-ac189557e5f5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDVideoSoftTB\tbDVDV.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HDAudDeck] C:\Program Files (x86)\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\VDeck.exe -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TurboV EVO] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\TurboV EVO\TurboV_EVO.exe" -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Six Engine] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\EPU\EPU.exe" -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCU] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\BCU.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\Windows\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QFan Help] "C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Suite\QFan4\FanHelp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICustomerCare] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI\ATICustomerCare\ATICustomerCare.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - Global Startup: WDDMStatus.lnk = C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WD Drive Manager\WDDMStatus.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube Download - C:\Users\Michael\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubedownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - C:\Users\Michael\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubetomp3converter.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft &Excel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Recherchieren - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD FUEL Service - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
O23 - Service: AMD Reservation Manager - Advanced Micro Devices - C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Reservation Manager\AMD Reservation Manager.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Planer (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS System Control Service (AsSysCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.05\AsSysCtrlService.exe
O23 - Service: Browser Configuration Utility Service (BCUService) - DeviceVM, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\BCUService.exe
O23 - Service: DeviceVM Meta Data Export Service (DvmMDES) - DeviceVM, Inc. - C:\ASUS.SYS\config\DVMExportService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Futuremark SystemInfo Service - Futuremark Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Futuremark Shared\Futuremark SystemInfo\FMSISvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WDDMService - WDC - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WD Drive Manager\WDDMService.exe
O23 - Service: WD File Management Engine (WDFME) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\Front Parlor\WDFME\WDFME.exe
O23 - Service: WD File Management Shadow Engine (WDSC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\Front Parlor\WDSC.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11754 bytes


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

xSilverStonex schrieb:


> .Was versteht man denn unter dem Begriff ein unabhängiges Reinigungssystem booten?
> mfg


Da gibt es Linuxbasierte Rettungs-Disks von z.B: Avira
 MfG


----------



## xSilverStonex (22. April 2011)

ok und was soll ich damit dann machen?


----------



## mae1cum77 (22. April 2011)

Von der Disk booten, also Bootreihenfolge umstellen auf das DVD-Laufwerk, die starte imo automatisch. Dann "1" drücken und der Scan startet automatisch bei der Avira-Disk.


----------



## xSilverStonex (24. April 2011)

ok ich hab den scan durchgeführt und es wurden so einige sachen gefunden... Was soll ich nun machen? entfernt das avira rescue system alles automatisch?

mfg

edit: wie es scheint, ist der browser hijack bei anderen suchanbietern wie jahoo nicht aktiv...


----------

